# MKV Airlift on Audi A3, build thread and some slight issues with rear bags/subframe.



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey guys. I'm new into air ride, installing my Air Lift threaded air suspension and having some questions and problems. 

My car is A3 '05 3.2Q SB.









The issues I'm having:








The rear bags touching the rear subframe. It's slight but it does rub. No sharp edges to do instant damage but this with sand and debris between, I'm thinking I may have an issue. I was going to use my air ride'd car through the year here in cold and soon snowy/icy/wet winter conditions, this car is my daily.

Another issue:








The rear tires are taking it hard when I air out. 225/40-18 and 18"x8.5" ET35 rear, ET45 front, no issues at front end with this. I think there is only so much to be done with these wheels. 205/40 rubber all around, and still don't know if that will cure my problem.

I think I will need a set of these:








Shame all the shipping, customs and taxes included the price will be more than double when they are here in Finland. 

I will post more pics of my setup when all done. I'm working on my audio installation at the same time also so the progress has been slow.

If anyone is intrested, the build thread is here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5799452-Mici-s-A3SB-05-build-thread

I'm hoping someone with MKV chassis and same air ride system could comment on the rear bag / rear subframe issue.

Thanks!

-Mici-


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

The rear bag placement may be slightly incorrect.

For the rear, you are going to need some negative camber. The rear should camber a good amount, so you may not even need the camber kit.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh yes there actually is camber adjustment on the upper control arm. How did I miss that... :screwy: I'll throw my winter wheels on and put it on wheel alignment to see where I'm standing right now. Thanks for the reminder on camber adjustability, I really had forgotten that it can be adjusted. :thumbsup: Still don't know if that helps enough but we'll know about that soon.

The top end of the rear air bag is pretty much solid. I will need to play around with the lower mount but right now the centering plate is where it is supposed to be, in the middle of the big hole in the lower control arm. 

I also have one or more leaks around the system as the tank goes to like 20-25psi over night. Have to hunt that down too. 

-Mici-


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

if you can't solve the rear bag rubbing issue...I highly recommend the IDF rear control arms...seems like you are running a ss-5 or ss-6 bag in the back...I run the IDF's and SS-6's and they are perfect


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

I have full set of these.










http://www.airliftperformance.com/applications/european/volkswagen-mkv-performance-threaded-body/

-Mici-


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

If your car is AWD, you will need the upper spacer from our Golf R / TT RS kit to prevent rubbing and gain proper air spring clearance.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh. Didn't know that.  I guess I can't drive the car then until I get those. Are these available from you separately? I'll also have to check out from Car Audio and Security from UK, thats where I bought my kit from. Not blaming on anyone, I just didn't know about this. 

The product itself, I'm very happy with. Superb quality pieces. :heart:

-Mici-


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

Yes, the guys from Car Audio & Security will be able to just the spacer and hardware.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok. I'll email Parm tomorrow. :thumbup:

Thanks for the help, Tom!

-Mici-


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

just ran into this issue too with my CC. Ordered the spacer from bagriders :thumbup:


----------

